# Campy Clothing



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.campagnolo.com/WW/en/store/mens_cycling_apparel











No pictures or good descriptions of their chamois pads.

I guess they think that nobody knows or cares whats going on there. Looks like basic crap anyway.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My God ... what's next ... Mavic shoes?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a sweet black Campy polo shirt. I wear it when my “Bike Nerd” t-shirt is in the wash.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a pair of Campagnolo Tech Motion bibs that I bought 5-6 years ago. I liked the chamois but the overall fit of the bibs was odd


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

"Campy clothing." I thought of something like this:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> "Campy clothing." I thought of something like this:
> View attachment 321371



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JCavilia again.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah baby yeah!

When you think about it though, not that much different from bike clothes. A little less aero I suppose.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

hfc said:


> Yeah baby yeah!
> 
> When you think about it though, not that much different from bike clothes. A little less aero I suppose.


Actually that middle outfit offers some real benefits when it come to visibility


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

DaveG said:


> Actually that middle outfit offers some real benefits when it come to visibility


...but not for aerodynamics.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

hfc said:


> Yeah baby yeah!
> 
> When you think about it though, not that much different from bike clothes. A little less aero I suppose.


I need to find out whether those platform boots will take Look-style cleats . . .


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> I need to find out whether those platform boots will take Look-style cleats . . .


They'd probably work better with SPD mountain bike cleats.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

pmf said:


> My God ... what's next ... Mavic shoes?


Wikipedia: *Mavic is a French bicycle parts manufacturer (its name an acronym for Manufacture d'Articles Vélocipédiques Idoux et Chanel), founded by Charles Idoux and Lucien Chanel. 

*Company name basicly states that they manufacture "cycling articles". What's next? An electronic gear system?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mavic

--

The Campag clothes seem to me to be too many for men and too few for women, but not "basic crap". Mid to high end, rather.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

kbwh said:


> The Campag clothes seem to me to be too many for men and too few for women, but not "basic crap". Mid to high end, rather.


Basic crap was talking about the chamois pads.

Look at the front of them, even the most high end ones. Look like women's shorts.

You should know as well as anyone how Assos does the front of the shorts vs. this basic crap that Campy is doing that's been done for ages. No privates coverage. Seems right over the privates. No pocket for the privates.

What men's underwear do you see with no pocket for the privates? 

Their chamois look like basic old fully stitched in pads with no privates provisions. Basic crap.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

To be honest I havent paid much attention to the shorts. There really is no substitute for Assos.


----------

